# Skaven Skin Tone: Looking for Alternatives to Tallarn Flesh



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I did a search for this and it came up Tallarn flesh but it also came up that that colour is no longer available and the replacement Cadian fleshtone isn't right, so does anyone have any suggestions as to change of colour or corrections to what I've read?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

No thoughts?

I was reading these tutorials and wanted to replicate them.

http://chatteringhorde.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-paint-skaven-clanrats-island-of.html

http://www.beastsofwar.com/groups/skaven/forum/topic/skaven-painting-thread/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you trying to match existing models? If not, why isn't Cadian Fleshtone right? If you can give some idea of why it might help work out alternatives.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm getting the Isle of Blood set and I want to paint them like a lot of other skaven. I went to the store today and he said ratskin flesh should be ok with an ogryn flesh wash over it, so I've got that instead. I only wanted to know since every guide I came upon said Tallarn Flesh was the way to go with them, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

You might want to take the Cadian Fleshtone & mix a lighter shade into it to get the old Tallarn Fleshtone. Perhaps like a 5:1 Cadian:Skull White where it's just enough to do it?


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Try the Vallejo Game Colour "Heavy Skintone" its very similar and will save you the trouble of mixing ...


----------

